# replacement for c60



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Colnago c64 feb 9th*

been hearing chatter that something is due out in 2018 anyone hear anything more specific? seems its about time since the c60 is about four years old.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdioDfiBq8k/


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

sounding more and more exciting. supposedly smaller rounder tubes with weight dropping 200 grams, direct mount brakes, new fork new seat clamp. sounds like a very serious improvement. read some stuff on an italian blog


----------

